# What is the name of the hidden menu on handheld devices?



## arialzaffir (Sep 27, 2009)

The one you can access to by pressing some key combinations in which you can change de-facto settings?
I have a Philips GoGear Ariaz 8gb, if you know how to access to it would you kindly inform me please?
Thank you very much
A.Z.


----------

